# Is my dog having a fit in vid link, Please help?



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

Please watch this video and tell me if you know whats happening to my boy and if you can offer any help??? I think its a mini fit or seizure.









Cody is 4 years old and a mini toy cross. Ive also got two of his brothers born at the same time who are both fine. Cody is the alpha of the pack.

This problem has happened 3 times and the last 2 times happened just 2 weeks apart. Cody seems to have a strange turn, fit or seizure, tries to stand up but falls over like he cant control his legs like at the very start of the video. He shakes and his head goes down not looking at anything, then he slowly comes around 30 seconds after it started and gets better and better until 3-5 mins later he seems fine and wants to return to business looking over his pack.

Two weeks ago I went with Cody to the Vets at night but by the time we were there he was playing so the vet said he was fine and it was "just a moment of weakness' but im worried that if this is a fit or seizure it will be getting worse one day and damaging my dog who I love more than myself.

Im trying to comfort my dog in the vid so please excuse my silly voice, im sure this is the best thing to do under the circumstances unless someone tells me otherwise.

Ive had one toy poodle with fits that were much worse 20 years ago but they only happened once a year if that. The frequency of these are worrying me greatly.


Yours Faithfully
ant...


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Your videos are showing as "unavailable". Are they marked private in youtube?

The way you describe his symptoms it sounds like seizures to me. I am surprised the vet did not address or investigate it further. I think that is something that can be controlled with the right medication. Be persistent with your vet, or go to a new vet to get your baby the help he needs. Take care.


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for your advice, ive changed the video to 'unlisted' I hope you can see it now, it misses the start of the issue, as you might expect.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It’s hard to tell from the videos if it’s a seizure because the “seizure” part, if that’s what it is, isn’t visible. While seizing, a dog is “absent” and will not make eye contact nor be aware of his surroundings. After they come out of it, they are very tired and need to rest.

Some dogs have random seizures, like my late Chihuahua did. We witnessed 4 or 5 of them in the 12 years we had her. She probably had other ones while we were are at work, it’s impossible to know.

Since they were very sporadic, the vet didn’t want to medicate her, and neither did I.

Go back to the vet if you’re concerned. Try to get a better video of it. I know it’s hard, but it would help.

Good luck.


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Dechi - Thanks for your reply. My first poodle suffered about the same amount of seizures or fits and I agree its not worth medicating for something so infrequent. This dog has had 3 that we have seen in the last 3 months but I agree further investigation is needed. While my dog does seem vacant initially within the first few seconds, no doubt this is due to being scared, thats why I try my best to reassure him that he is safe. Also he is not particularly tired afterwards, but when settled in the house they dont do much anyway, unless its playtime and he has never had a turn while active. He does not sleep afterwards if thats what you mean.

Im going to keep asking advice and try to be ready for the next time.

Many Thanks


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Your poodle's lick-lipping and overall demeanor suggests he's very anxious about whatever is going on with his body. The stumbling and weakness in his hind legs combined with the trembling along his back makes me wonder about a genetic neurological condition called Degenerative Myelopathy. I would want to rule this out. 

VetDNACenter.com, also known as DDC, runs full Disease panel for $98 or this can be tested separately for $58 (link). The panel includes tests for Degenerative Myelopathy (DM), Progressive Retinal Atrophy, Progressive Rod-Cone Degeneration (PRA-prcd), and von Willebrand's Disease Type I (vWD 1). The test is simple: they mail you a small kit and your swab your dog's mouth when it's clean, mail the swabs back, and a week later they email you the results. This would be far cheaper than a vet ruling it out. 

Also just curious: is their mouse, rat, or insecticide poisons around your home? These are neurotoxic. Does anyone share their chocolate with him (link)? Large amounts of this can "produce muscle tremors, seizures, an irregular heartbeat, internal bleeding or a heart attack. The onset of theobromine poisoning is usually marked by severe hyperactivity." See the Chocolate Toxicity Meter if so. 

Good luck.


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Vita - Yeah he is more scared than vacant. Ive been onto the parents and they have no illnesses down there line but at that price and with it not being obtrusive ill definitely try and rule it out. Thanks ill chase that up


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Look up syncope and presyncope if you haven't already, and see if any descriptions or videos resemble what happens with Cody. Without seeing the beginning it's hard to tell. It doesn't sound like he's passing out, but gets dizzy-like and loses his footing? 

Hoping you get some answers soon. We all know how hard it is to see that something's not right but not be able to tell what it is.


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Rose - Yes thats exactly whats happening and thanks for your insight


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Idiopathic vestibular disease? That’s more common in older dogs, though. Buck has had two seizures and they cannot be mistaken for anything else. I just hope whatever is happening with your dog doesn’t happen again, and same for mine!


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

Damn it seems like there are so many issues, which are such a heartbreaking shame for my favourite breed.


How the episode starts
Right at the start of the vid you seem Cody stumble into my arms, this is exactly how the issue starts but worse. Something obviously disturbs him like maybe head spinning, he tries to walk but can't and stumbles to the floor, then shakes like he is scared but slowly gets better over next 2 mins.

I love him so much ill do anything except put him through unnecessary procedures. The Vet cost me £260 just to turn up and he didnt even do a single test, just saw he was happy and playing and said its over. I dont want to pay £8,000 (not that I have that money but ive had to pay it before) only for them to say there is nothing that can be done and my dog has been through horrid situations he doesnt understand. I feel lost and hopeless, but ill keep trying to vid the start of the issue.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Did you call and order the DM test yet? I also watched this video below and it said in the summary that Lyme disease should be ruled out. I googled and that's high in parts of the UK too (link). Lyme didn't seem to fit your dog's symptoms.

The next two videos came from a DVM channel that's really good, and addresses seizures and similar symptoms.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

That feeling of helplessness and wanting to do all you can and having to temper it with your real world, we know that feeling.

It's true that there are so many possible causes, but most of them aren't very common. A few simple and (hopefully) not terribly expensive things should help rule out some of them. You'd want a full, regular physical exam (done on your ER visit?), xrays of neck and chest (throat, heart, lungs) and spine/hips, and blood work up. These tests alone can identify or rule out many concerns. Arm yourself with the best information you can, as you can. 

Cody knows you will look out for him


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

*Hi Vita* - Thanks for the vet videos. No, that company replied stating they are not a medical operation and they cant help, im going to save money and do the tests here.
The degenerative one gave me a panic attack, its so so sad, but thats definitely Not what Cody has, is more sudden and intense.

*Hi Rose* - Im getting the tests done next month when I will have some money. This site is helping lots. The strange thing is his symptoms are very similar to my first poodles which was a toy back in the mid 80's, but hers were infrequent.




Im going to work and save for the full tests, they will cost about £4,000 for the tests mentioned. I know the brain scan costs £2k on its own. Yes he is insured but insurance is just another word for 'how to get screwed' here in the UK and they wriggle out of everything as they did with Max when he got cancer on his back bone, can't remember what it was because I was traumatised. 


Think I need to come to terms with accepting we can only do our best to make them happy in the time they have, like my friend who adopted old dogs from the pound and gave them a nice home for there finale.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It is hard not to assume the very worst, especially when you don't have information, but try not to. 

Do the simple tests first, xrays and some blood work, and see if that doesn't give you answers. Results from them may actually tell the issue, or can give a direction in which to look further. No need yet to use a battering ram when a key might do


----------



## anthonyhague (Apr 22, 2014)

Thak you Rose


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

After Buck had his first seizure, we took him to our regular vet and had him run every blood test, urinalysis possible. Everything completely normal. We were advised that if he had more than two seizures a month, we would need to medicate. So far that hasn’t happened.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It just finally landed, you said you have three brothers? And I thought I had a challenge with two! That must have been quite a circus as puppies


----------

